# Piece Label (ex. UF, FU)



## magicsquares (Nov 17, 2007)

What are the rules to know if a piece should go to FR or RF and stuff like that? I think I get how corners work but I'm not sure about edges.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2007)

RF/FR peice at UF, look at U, if U = R then RF else FR.

Next, if last piece was RF then orient the cube so RF place is at UF else orient so FR is at UF, look at U...

At least that's how I do it.


----------



## alexc (Nov 17, 2007)

You should think of the cycle as a cycle of stickers, not pieces. For example, say that the cycle is UF->RF->DL, with UF being your buffer. That means that you start with the U sticker of the UF piece and you see where that needs to go. It goes to RF which means the sticker on the right face of that piece. Lastly, you look where the right part of the RF sticker has to go to. In this case it has to go to the down sticker of the DL piece. So, think of the cycle like this: the up sticker of the UF piece goes to the right sticker of the RF piece and the right sticker of the RF piece goes to the down sticker of the DL piece. That help?


----------



## magicsquares (Nov 18, 2007)

Yeah, I get it know. Thanks!


----------

